# Firestone super cruiser



## Hsean (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought this bike and got it shipped to me in canada. aint I a lucky canadian lol I never see these around here anyway by the looks of it it used to be blue and is missing all it's fancy stuff but 's a great bike.






Heres what I think it should look like. the paint is that color under paint


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 16, 2009)

Man, I never get over those fenders!

Better start riding it b4 it gets too cold up there


----------



## Hsean (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah damn canada lol After winter i'll fix the dents it has in frame then get it painted the color it should be. then go  on a parts hunt to find  all the missing parts. it also apears I might of put the front shock togeather wrong. or maybe it  is supposed to have play in it. who knows lol these old balloon bikes are new to me. Here it's Raleigh lol


----------



## OldRider (Sep 17, 2009)

Dang......that bike has John Deere colors! You'll do the vintage tractor crowd proud too


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 17, 2009)

*Not in Canada eh.*

I know that feeling. I was a kid when these were new. We lived in northern Ontario in a tourist area and would watch the kids from the US on thier new schwinns ect. with a lot of envy.

We had CCM's. A good bike but ordinary and worst of all no springer.

Steve


----------



## Beep (Sep 18, 2009)

i just redid my Monark Super Deluxe..
still in need of the train light, and the rocket fender emblem. and Money.


----------



## Hsean (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats a nice one. I have the same seat on mine right now lol. I think it will be a pain to find all the parts for mine. but in time I will do so. my bike repair and selling funds  my projects. luckly around here people are very wastefull lol


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the first classic bike I bought. It started it all.  Someday I'd like to put a tank on it and find a seat that didn't come off of an exercise bike.


----------



## Hsean (Sep 18, 2009)

Majestic blue giant lol. alot of people think mines ugly the way it is. I ment to ask this but does anyone know how the front forks should be put togeather? when I pull the wheel one way it's loose and when riding it rubs slightly. also I found I need to put more then one speed on it. distance on this thing kills me lol


----------



## Hsean (Sep 21, 2009)

I noticed the rear wheel on mine is peeling and theres chrome under the paint. I also found out the rim says Schwinn on it so thats not the right one. also I used it to ride to work a few times and noticed something. How did people peddle these things back in the day? it aint easy! lol


----------



## Hsean (Dec 19, 2009)

Anybody know what tanks fit this bike?


----------



## all riders (Dec 19, 2009)

*differences in the firestone and Monark*

I'm not sure but I believe that the monark built firestone super cruiser had a rear rack that was different from the distinct  super deluxe rack--just a way to set the two brands apart. I also think that the super cruiser did not have the chrome tank shroud of the monark.  I could be wrong and I imagine someone will let me know.  I have a fireston cruiser with original paint, I'll try to get a picture up so you can get an idea of the grphics/pinstriping. the tank is the monark one like the ones posted.Somewhere in the for sale threads someone had a perfect firestone tank for that bike-it's probably gone but great picture of graphics. It is a horn tank by the way


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 21, 2009)

*Here is my Christmas Super Cruiser*

All Original 1952 Monark Super Cruiser Maroon with Red was my ride at Belmont Shores Annual Christmas Parade a couple weeks back --- Led battery operated lights worked great --- a real crowd favorite this year --- 1949 Schwinn Black Phantom is the other one --- Happy Holidays


----------



## Hsean (Feb 20, 2010)

Great firestone and schwinn! I like their christmas gear. well I solved my problem with parts. I didn't wanna harm another firestone/monark so I did the next best thing, I bought one  thats  just about compleat! so now I have two. lol


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Feb 23, 2010)

Story of my life! It is down hill from there. Ask my wife.
 You should have a garage full soon!


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's my ladies monark


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's my ladies monark,


----------



## Hsean (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats a nice girls one.  if it was mine i'd buy a men's frame and sadly use the parts from it. I like the female ones but I wont ride em lol. So heres my new one I just bought.


----------

